# Alutech Testtrails im Oktober



## AlutechCycles (16. September 2011)

Hallo liebes IBC!

Im Oktober touren wir durch die Lande und machen insgesamt dreimal Station. Bad Grund (Harz), Oberstdorf und Brixen (Italien) stehen auf dem Programm.

Genaue Termine, Details zum Ablauf und zur Anmeldung gibt es auf unserer Webseite.

Wer also die Chance haben möchte einmal eine Fanes Enduro oder Fanes Pinion zu fahren, der sollte sich zügig anmelden.

Wir sehen uns auf dem Trail!


----------



## der-gute (16. September 2011)

Geil

Komme nach Oberstdorf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni65 (16. September 2011)

Nur 63km Anfahrt nach Oberstdorf - da bin ich natürlich dabei!


----------



## Osti (16. September 2011)

den Termin in Oberstdorf habe ich mir mal notiert, mal das Fanes seinen Pinion Bruder beschnuppern lassen


----------



## ollo (17. September 2011)

keiner im Harz  ......wie gut dann habe ich alle Modelle für mich und kann sie schon mal auf Haltbarkeit testen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. September 2011)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Ripgid (18. September 2011)

@ollo
doch, werde auch in Bad Grund aufschlagen.. hoffe mal, man kommt auch dazu mal ein Pinion probe zu fahren...


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. September 2011)

gemeldet mit 2 Mann für Bad Grund.
@Stefan: dann sieht man sich ja mal wieder.


----------



## Cawi (24. September 2011)

kann man denn reservieren??  dann nehm ich mal ein pinion in brixen 
gibts schon infos wie sie aufgebaut sind?? BITTE bitte bitte mit coil-gabel, am liebsten ne Marzocchi^^


----------



## Nill (26. September 2011)

.


----------



## AlutechCycles (28. September 2011)

*Achtung!*

Die Location in Bad Grund hat sich minimal geändert. Wir sind jetzt direkt in der Ortsmitte am Markt: http://g.co/maps/tdmvg

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (28. September 2011)

jaha und da gibt es auch Bratwurst und Bier........für Müde Testfahrer, allerdings nicht beim Jü sondern beim "12 Gründe für Bad Grund" Event


----------



## Moonboot42 (28. September 2011)

Mist verdammter, da bin ich ja jeweils gut weit Weg vom Schuß, würde ja zu gerna mal so ein Rädchen fahren.


----------



## hoschi2007 (29. September 2011)

In Hessen gibt es auch Testfahrer, die mal bedient werden wollen...


----------



## Masberg (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin in Brixen und will unbedingt die Fanes in M auf Plose Trails fahren.
Setzt mich bitte auf "die" Liste an 1!


----------

